# Knochenbrüche



## warumachichdas (28. Mai 2003)

...Komisches Forum ,steht Mtb drauf -is aber bmx drin....


Hab mir ne Weber c _fraktur geholt..hat jemand erfahrung damit???? Oder fährt sonst jemand mit ner Titanplatte im Bein rum?


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2003)

ich mit 2 !
schien-/wandenbein trümmerbruch gehabt vor etwas über 2 jahren(den 2. 4 monate später im gleichen bein  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamikazepat (29. Mai 2003)

und wie ist des passiert @ u 2 ???


----------



## curryketchup (29. Mai 2003)

hi

hab mir anfang märz den rechten
knöchel gebrochen.
daa ist jetzt ne platte und ne
handvoll schrauben drin.
fahre seit anfang mai wieder rum.
ohne größere probleme.

gruß chr


----------



## warumachichdas (29. Mai 2003)

Bin beim Trailsfahren abgesprungen...nur dummerweise is mir mein Fahrrad am Fuss hängengeblieben....war 5 Tge im Krankenhaus....krieg in 2Wochen noch ne Schraube raus ...kann dann wieder langsam mit Belasten anfangen...weiss jemand ,wann man wieder Gas geben kann ???


----------



## evil_rider (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von warumachichdas _
> *Bin beim Trailsfahren abgesprungen...nur dummerweise is mir mein Fahrrad am Fuss hängengeblieben....war 5 Tge im Krankenhaus....krieg in 2Wochen noch ne Schraube raus ...kann dann wieder langsam mit Belasten anfangen...weiss jemand ,wann man wieder Gas geben kann ??? *




keine ahnung.... ich durfte jeweils 2 wochen drinne bleiben, 3 1/2h OP und laut arzt 6 monate net belasten.... was ich natürlich net getan habe *gg*


----------



## kater (30. Mai 2003)

Und ich sitz momentan mit einem gebrochenen Handwurzelknochen rum.


----------



## -Zoran- (31. Mai 2003)

mein Freund hat sich heut morgen sad FM Red5 gekauft, wir gehen fahren -und er bricht sich sein Handgelenk!!!!
son scheiß endlich neues Fahrrad und kann er nich fahren!!!
sowas is echt ******* das ma klar!!!!!!!!!

cheers Jannis


----------



## evil_rider (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Und ich sitz momentan mit einem gebrochenen Handwurzelknochen rum. *



ohh, mein beileid.....


----------



## -Zoran- (31. Mai 2003)

was issen das fürn Knochen (Handwurzel)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -Zoran- _
> *was issen das fürn Knochen (Handwurzel) *



Die Handwurzelknochen sind 8 kleine Knochen, die als Handgelenk fungieren, sprich sich zwischen Elle/Speiche und Mittelhandknochen befinden!!!
Schau mal hier:









oder hier in Schematischer Zeichnung:








Brauchst Du die Lateinischen Namen auch noch dazu   !!!!

Gruß

PS Gute Besserung an alle "Fraktur-Besitzer" !!! Das wird wieder, hatte letzes Jahr auch das Handgelenk gebrochen und mußte mein neues Bike 4 Wochen lang mit Gipsarm anschauen und 4 Wochen ohne (ärztlich verordnete Zwangspause!!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (12. Juni 2003)

ich kuriere grad meinen genickbruch aus 
kein scherz
1.
2.
5.
6.

wirbel gebrochen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stylo77 _
> *ich kuriere grad meinen genickbruch aus
> kein scherz
> 1.
> ...



Brauchst Du auch noch ein paar medizinische Info`s in Form von Bildern????







Wie hast Du denn das angestellt???
Kannst ja froh sein, das Du noch in der Lage bist zu mailen, auch wieder zu biken?????

Gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## Stylo77 (12. Juni 2003)

infos brauch ich eigentlich net
bin beim dh fahren übern lenker und mit dem kopf alles abgefangen (mit fullface)

ja glück hab ich gehabt geht alles wieder 
biken geht langsam auch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stylo77 _
> *infos brauch ich eigentlich net
> bin beim dh fahren übern lenker und mit dem kopf alles abgefangen (mit fullface)
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich Dir alles Gute!!!!


----------



## -Zoran- (12. Juni 2003)

@ pumuckel

danke jetzt weiß ich bescheid!!!

cheers 
    zoran


----------



## kater (13. Juni 2003)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich den dümmsten Knochen gebrochen habe: Das Kahnbein. Dieser Knochen bekommt schon von Haus aus sehr wenig blut und ist zudem noch für die Hauptblutzufuhr der Hand verantwortlich. Genau den hab ich gebrochen. Zum Glück intern und einfacher Bruch, aber muss dennoch 12 Wochen Gips tragen und dann noch 4 Wochen Therapie.

Komplett so 4-5 Monate kein BMX... Das suckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Komplett so 4-5 Monate kein BMX... Das suckt. *





Wie lange jetzt noch?

so ne ********.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Bei mir ist es so, dass ich den dümmsten Knochen gebrochen habe: Das Kahnbein. Dieser Knochen bekommt schon von Haus aus sehr wenig blut und ist zudem noch für die Hauptblutzufuhr der Hand verantwortlich. Genau den hab ich gebrochen. Zum Glück intern und einfacher Bruch, aber muss dennoch 12 Wochen Gips tragen und dann noch 4 Wochen Therapie.
> 
> Komplett so 4-5 Monate kein BMX... Das suckt. *



Den Verdacht hatte man bei mir voe einem Jahr auch!! Es stellte sich dann aber heraus, das es nur ein Bänderabriss am Kahnbein war!!! Echt glück gehabt!! Kahnbein ist echt schei?e!!!
Gute Besserung!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Pissnelke (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stylo77 _
> *infos brauch ich eigentlich net
> bin beim dh fahren übern lenker und mit dem kopf alles abgefangen (mit fullface)
> 
> ...



uhh das kenn ich. hab mir die halswirbel mal FAST gebrochen.
3-4 wochen konnte ich den scheiß kopp keinen centimeter ohne schmerzen bewegen  

bin falsch abgesprungen und mit der stirn auf nem stein gelandet


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

tzz tzz.....

was ihr so alles anstellt.... da bin ich ja noch recht glimpflich davon gekommen....

1x rippe gebrochen
1x 5. lendenwirbel gebrochen
2x schien-/wandenbein trümmerbruch, einmal davon war offen
2x finger angebrochen - linker mittelfinger und rechter zeigefinger


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *tzz tzz.....
> 
> was ihr so alles anstellt.... da bin ich ja noch recht glimpflich davon gekommen....
> ...



Nur die "Harten" kommen in den Garten  !!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

uns seit ca. 2 std. nen haarriss im linken schienbein !  

wallride to 3m ins flat falling


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *uns seit ca. 2 std. nen haarriss im linken schienbein !
> 
> wallride to 3m ins flat falling  *



Sag ich doch!!!  
Gute Besserung!!


----------

